# Can’t post pics.



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 24, 2018)

Hey all, not sure if it’s just me but I was going to post a couple threads.  But I can’t get any pics to load!  The attach file part I use to post is not letting me!  

Is it just me?


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 24, 2018)

I can't seem to see the upload file button that's usually there :confused: I think there were updates to the site this morning (uk time) so perhaps something has gone wrong.

I'm sure they'll sort it soon :)


----------



## sauceboss (May 24, 2018)

I can’t post photos either.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 24, 2018)

I was trying to post some pic's also. I always drop and drag the photo's to my thread, but it's not accepting them. 

Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2018)

Looking into this now..


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2018)

This issue has been fixed.. thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 24, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> This issue has been fixed.. thank you for pointing that out!



Thanks Jeff!


----------

